# export pedigree



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Your breeder in Hungary needs to apply for it thru their local Kennel Club. Using that you can register your pup with the Greek kennel club.


----------



## little_pony (Feb 4, 2009)

and what "benefits" do I have with registering to greek kennel club?
if the pedigree it's not export i can't go to dog show and dog sports?


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Breeder from Hungary go to their kennel club- gets you export pedigree - sends you pedigree, you go to Greek kennel club and register it there. You have to be member of kennel club to show and breed your dog. If you don't have export pedigree, dog can't compete under your name. 
From which kennel is your puppy coming from? (I'm from Croatia)


----------

